
Looking for two specific search engine startups - Tichy

======
Tichy
Sorry, I hope this is not too off-topic, but I couldn't think of any other
place to ask.

One search engine was specialised on finding people. The special feature was
that people could "adopt" the result page for themselves and add more specific
information. So it was also a kind of Wiki, I guess.

The other one also allowed people to add meta data to the search result, in
theory a kind of semantic web could emerge.

Both are fairly recent startups, I think. Don't know why I can't find them in
my bookmarks anymore :-(

~~~
mhidalgo
I think the meta data one is freebase ?

~~~
Tichy
You could be right - I used to see more information about them than they
currently reveal, but it seems familiar. Many thanks!

